# outriggers



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

best telescoping one's, mounts and length for a 33 grady express


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Marsh Tacky


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Taco 18 foot with either mount with the handle. They have great customer service and if one section gets bent/fails, they repair for a reasonable price. I have had Lee fixed poles and top mount bracket on another boat which were good, but the support that Taco gives turns me to them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got Rupps currently and they have withstood over 3 years and 3k hours and some change of abuse. Had a pair of tacos that lasted about a year and the mounts literally fell apart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

anyone in gulf shores or Pensacola sell and install them


----------

